# 10-year-old Atlanta Girl Fighting For New Heart



## Laela (Dec 9, 2019)

*10-year-old Atlanta girl fighting for new heart*
Published 1 day ago  |  Health  FOX 5 Atlanta

ATLANTA - The family of a 10-year-old metro Atlanta girl says their daughter will die if she doesn't get a heart soon.

Anijah Dixon was born with a heart defect. Last December, she was put on the heart transplant list. In July, the 10-year-old was admitted to Children's Healthcare in Atlanta in Eggleston and has been waiting for months.
"She's been a fighter all her life and she's still willing to fight this battle," Anijah's mother Sophia Dixon said.

Right before Thanksgiving, however, her mother says doctors gave the young girl some grim news.

"The day before Thanksgiving they were given a letter unceremoniously by the administrators here that said no only is she no longer on the transplant list, but that there is nothing else they are willing to do for her," community activist Derrick Boazman said.

 After she received that news, Anijah's mother says her daughter has withdrawn.

"She's very aware of what's going on with her. And the thought of her not continuing to have life, it disturbs her very badly," she said. "She doesn't like to talk about it."







The family and an attorney are now searching for a doctor to help save the young girl's life. They have found a doctor who is willing to examine her in Nashville, but it required her being readmitted to the hospital.

After a series of meetings with doctors, Anijah was readmitted to Children's Healthcare. The family's prayer is now that she is strong enough to travel to Nashville.

Community activists are also planning a meeting with hospital administrators on Monday to talk about the girl's stay at the hospital and medical care.

In a statement to FOX 5, Children's Healthcare of Atlanta said that they "would never deny care to any child in need of medical attention who arrives at one of our facilities."

"However, due to privacy laws, we are unable to provide specific details regarding any patient who is currently in our care or has previously been in our care," the hospital said.


----------



## Laela (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah, this hospital is in some hot water on this one.. how can they justify *removing *a child from the list?? And, how/when they notified the family was atrocious... My prayer for this family is for Anijah to get her new heart soon. This is ridiculous.


----------



## danniegirl (Dec 9, 2019)

but why did they remove her is she too sick for a transplant?


----------



## Laela (Dec 10, 2019)

Unfortunately, patient privacy won't allow for some answers..but she was born with the heart defect and has lived all her 10 years ... if she was getting progressively sick, it seems the parents weren't being told.




danniegirl said:


> but why did they remove her is she too sick for a transplant?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 10, 2019)

This is sad but there are usually criteria in place for organ recipients. Something must’ve changed in her medical condition. We won’t know, however, until the parents share. I’m assuming they are trying to get a different medical opinion from someone who thinks the heart would do her some good.

Even if something has changed, I can understand the parents doing everything that they can to get her that heart. I do think there’s more to the story than the parents are sharing.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 10, 2019)

Laela said:


> Yeah, this hospital is in some hot water on this one.. how can they justify *removing *a child from the list?? And, how/when they notified the family was atrocious... My prayer for this family is for Anijah to get her new heart soon. This is ridiculous.


Having worked with sometimes terminally ill children and their parents, I can tell you that when those emotions get involved, the accusations that come from families can be dumbfounding.

People can and do get removed from transplant lists. There are supposed to be clear guidelines in place. It seems cruel but helps to insure that these precious organs get to someone who has the best chance.

My heart breaks for this child. If I am wrong and she was maliciously removed for absolutely no reason, then I will be floored. But the parents need to have clear evidence, backed by lab values and results.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Dec 10, 2019)

Wasn't a kid removed once due to some behavior by the parents? I vaguely remember something like that happening.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 10, 2019)

Gin&Tonic said:


> Wasn't a kid removed once due to some behavior by the parents? I vaguely remember something like that happening.


They will absolutely deny a child due to the parents. Part of being approved for the list is the ability of the patient to get to appointments, take medicine, etc. Recovery is a big deal and takes a stable environment


----------



## Laela (Dec 10, 2019)

^^ the abruptness of them giving the parents notice is a bit telling. I'm  sure there's  more to the story..but I hate to see an innocent child suffer.


----------

